# woohoo, go white sox!



## BOZ (Sep 29, 2005)

i thought there was a baseball thread around here but i couldn't find it?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050929...8Podrg_z7QF;_ylu=X3oDMTA3cm82NXAwBHNlYwM3NTU-

let me tell you something.  never in my life have i gone to 4 white sox games in the same season, and they WON ALL FOUR.  it's been a hell of a year.


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 29, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2005)

I was hopping they would continue to lose and the Indians would catch them...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was hopping they would continue to lose and the Indians would catch them...




Me 2.

At least the Padres didn't lose the West. It's hard to get too excited when the home team won the division within a few games of .500 simply by sucking less than the other teams, but still, they're our 2005 NL West Champion San Diego Padres...


----------



## BOZ (Sep 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was hopping they would continue to lose and the Indians would catch them...




too bad.  

at least the indians have a good shot at the wildcard (right?), and you can always have a good laugh as they move ahead and the sox get killed in the first round of playoffs.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 30, 2005)

Go Go Sox!

They picked a bad time to have a weak month, but at least they pulled it together this week, when they needed to.

(I'm more a Brewers fan, being from Wisconsin originally, but they've been so bad for so long, and my wife and all my in-laws are big Sox fans, so I'm a Sox fan by osmosis.)


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I'm oringinally from Cleveland so you know what I think about the Sox  .  Seriously, hats off to the south siders, if you look at the second half of the season they (the Sox) played +.500 ball.  The Indians were just on an unbelivable hot streak.  This is still going to be a huge weekend for baseball, I'll be glued to my TV all weekend.  It'll be interesting to see how the Sox play it this weekend, and who they rest for the playoffs.  I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the Tribe can take at least 2 out of 3 over the weekend, that'll put them in pretty good shape for the wild card.  I'm guessing that would be alright with the Sox too, I know if I was in Chicago I'd rather see the Angels in a short series than NY or Boston...


----------



## Warrior Poet (Sep 30, 2005)

Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 30, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Go Go Sox!
> 
> They picked a bad time to have a weak month, but at least they pulled it together this week, when they needed to.





Weak MONTH???

Haven't the been having a weak half a century?

Of course I grew up near Cincy.  But I missed out on the Big Red Machine, but growing up saw a copule of games of the 94 Divion leading Reds who went on to the World Series... Oh that's right, the strike Killed that season so there was no World Series.  The day my interest in Baseball DIED.

Not like the Reds are going any place right now (maybe Aruba, Jamica, a Nice Cruise, somplace warm).


----------



## Sequoia2 (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah, but how far will they go in the playoffs? now that's the question


----------



## BOZ (Oct 1, 2005)

lose in the first round, like 2000.  but who cares - the fact that they made it into the playoffs at all is rare and cool enough!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 3, 2005)

Series against Boston starts Tuesday!

Warrior Poet


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 3, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Weak MONTH???
> 
> Haven't the been having a weak half a century?




LOL.  The White Sox haven't been the same since the commissioner booted those guys for fixing the series...86 years ago. 



			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Of course I grew up near Cincy.  But I missed out on the Big Red Machine, but growing up saw a copule of games of the 94 Divion leading Reds who went on to the World Series... Oh that's right, the strike Killed that season so there was no World Series.  The day my interest in Baseball DIED.




The White Sox were also tearing the joint up in '94.  It took me a long time to really like baseball again after that, and my interest still isn't what it was before '94.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2005)

anyone watching the sox/sox game?    i'm stuck here at work where they have nasty things like filters that block sports sites far more aggressively than they block gaming sites...


----------



## reveal (Oct 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> anyone watching the sox/sox game?    i'm stuck here at work where they have nasty things like filters that block sports sites far more aggressively than they block gaming sites...




It's top of the 2nd, 5-0 White Sox. That's right, the WSox scored 5 runs in the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## reveal (Oct 4, 2005)

And the Cardinals just beat the Padres 8-5.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's top of the 2nd, 5-0 White Sox. That's right, the WSox scored 5 runs in the bottom of the 1st.




woohoo!  they do that sort of thing.    of course so do the red sox, as demonstrated sunday.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2005)

Go Indians!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2005)

keep dreaming.  or you could adopt the cubs' slogan, "there's always next year."


----------



## reveal (Oct 4, 2005)

Update: Bottom of the 4th, 8-2 White Sox


----------



## BOZ (Oct 4, 2005)

woohoo!    so far, so good...


----------



## reveal (Oct 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> woohoo!    so far, so good...




12-2 bottom of the 8th, if you're not at home yet


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2005)

Go White Sox!!  THey have to win it all!!!


----------



## reveal (Oct 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Go White Sox!!  THey have to win it all!!!




They won this one 14-2.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

WOW!  kickass.    were the beaneaters on a bad night or what?


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 5, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> WOW!  kickass.    were the beaneaters on a bad night or what?




Bean Town needed a little humility. 

But the Yankees don't after Sunday's game.   

Half an hour to game time for me.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

go angels!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 5, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> go angels!




With Peavy gone for the rest of the year, and no Indians in the playoffs, yup, Go Angels.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 5, 2005)

You know it was a bad day for the Red Sox when they gave up a homer to a guy (Scott Podsednik) who'd hit exactly 0 home runs this season.

Go Pale Hose!


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 5, 2005)

A few things:

1) My best friend from college is a White Sox fan, and will be at the first two games of the series versus Boston.  For his sake, and the sake of other diehard White Sox fans, I hope you don't choke away another post-season.
2) The Indians run at the Central Division and Wild Card blew my mind!  Big props to the boys by the lake for their amazing play down the stretch.  It reminded me of the '87 Tigers, except that the Tigers actually caught the Blue Jays during the final three game head-to-head series in Detroit.  That was cool...until the Twinkies kicked our tails in the playoffs...and we realized what we'd done in dealing John Smoltz for Doyle Alexander. 
3) The Cardinals will win the whole enchilada.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You know it was a bad day for the Red Sox when they gave up a homer to a guy (Scott Podsednik) who'd hit exactly 0 home runs this season.
> 
> Go Pale Hose!



Potentialy a defining moment for the playoffs.  Assuming they don't fall appart after this (which I don't expect)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You know it was a bad day for the Red Sox when they gave up a homer to a guy (Scott Podsednik) who'd hit exactly 0 home runs this season.
> 
> Go Pale Hose!




and like, what, 4 or 5 more to the rest of the team??  geez, that was a slaughter.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Potentialy a defining moment for the playoffs.  Assuming they don't fall appart after this (which I don't expect)




never underestimate a chicago team's ability to choke.    5 years ago, the last time the sox were in the playoffs, they didn't make it past round 1.  of course, the fact that they were facing the yankees didn't help.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

I thought they lost to Seattle?


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 5, 2005)

White Sox need to win it today, I think, for the psychological factor above and beyond the series standings.  Stomping the Red Sox was good, but I think the Red Sox have shown that they can come back from that sort of thing and recover.  I think it would go a long way to maintaining the momentum of yesterday if they could win today.

Go White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought they lost to Seattle?




maybe they did.  i remember also watching yankees in the playoffs that year; it's possible that i could have seen games from two different serieses.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 5, 2005)

This thread is missing a little...

Go Yanks!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

there's a reason for that.


----------



## nakia (Oct 5, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You know it was a bad day for the Red Sox when they gave up a homer to a guy (Scott Podsednik) who'd hit exactly 0 home runs this season.
> 
> Go Pale Hose!




I was teaching last night, and in my 5:00 class a student/Red Sox fan comes in and says "have you heard the score?  It's 5-0 in the 2nd".

I said "Well, five runs over six innings isn't so bad; the Red Sox certainly have the bats to get back in it."

He said "No, Dr. Pope.  The SECOND.  Clement is stinking up the joint."

I said "crap."

While I hope the Red Sox pull it out, they can have a bye year as far as I'm concerned.  Winning the World Series after 86 years of heartbreak earns a team some slack.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 5, 2005)

Tonight will be the real test.  I didn't honestly think the Beantown sox could win in a Contreras/Clement matchup.  While I didn't expect the score to be so lopsided, its not a big deal since you can't bank the extra runs for another night.  And a 19-8 routing a little less than a year ago didn't stop them from rallying for the next eight games.

Let's see which David Wells shows up for us tonight: the one who paints the corners, or the one who lobs meatballs.

Go Sox! Uh...Go Red Sox!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

when is the game today?  i'll probably be stuck at work again... or playing D&D.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 5, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> when is the game today?  i'll probably be stuck at work again... or playing D&D.



I believe it starts at 6:00 p.m. CST.



			
				nakia said:
			
		

> While I hope the Red Sox pull it out, they can have a bye year as far as I'm concerned. Winning the World Series after 86 years of heartbreak earns a team some slack.




I was very happy the Red Sox won the World Series last year.  It was great, they deserved it, I loved that it made so many people so happy after so many lean years.

But now that the White Sox have a chance at it, I'm rooting for them!  Now it's time for our lean years to end!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2005)

Ya, go White Sox.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> I believe it starts at 6:00 p.m. CST.




bah, right when i get off work... and get ready for gaming.    i will hear about it afterwards, hope it's good news!


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

White Sox over Red Sox 5-4, and go up 2-0 in the series.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 6, 2005)

White Sox, bay-bee!

What a game.  Watched it with friends at dinner.  Also, last night I discovere MLB Gameday on that there Intarweb.  It's so cool!  Even shows you where all the pitches were, plus a complete breakdown of every inning!

(I know, I know, I'm very slow to arrive at this discovery, as with many things in life   )

Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2005)

man, i had a great time at gaming last night, but it sucked having to choose it over watching this game!  too bad i missed it!  

the bosox are going to have to work really hard to come back after that one...  we shall see tomorrow!

how did the angels/yankees game go yesterday?


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 6, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> how did the angels/yankees game go yesterday?



Angels won, series now 1-1.  Yanks had three big errors, including one by A-Rod.

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2005)

cool.


----------



## nakia (Oct 6, 2005)

I refer to last night's game as the "throwback" game, as in "throw back to the time when the Sox were cursed."

Not to dismiss the White Sox.  They are good.  But all the little things went against the Red Sox -- every hard hit ball was right to a White Sox outfielder, Nixon's long drive in the 8th going just (like two feet) foul, and of course Graffinino's ball through the legs.

It was frustrating to watch.  I was like "Aren't we done with this crap now?"

I don't really belive in curses or anything.  The White Sox are very good.  I admit I didn't realize how good until I started watching this series.  If the Red Sox loose, they got beat by a better team.

A-Rod made an error.  That rules.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2005)

the white sox have been *great* (for them, at the very least) all season long, though they were starting to falter towards the end of the regular season - nearly entirely blowing that 15 game lead and all.  if they really have gotten back on their feet, they have the potential to go all the way.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 6, 2005)

Been a great series for the Chisox so far.  The Bosox are going to have to kick it into high gear to salvage the series.  No offense to the folks in Boston, but I'm rooting against ya!  

Cardinals better watch it also.  Isringhausen hasn't been good since right before the All-Star Break and has been downright terrible since.  Honestly, once you get past the Cardinals' starting rotation, there isn't a lot to like in relief.  Good thing that they have one of, if not THE, most explosive offenses in baseball.  

Angels/Yanks...to early to tell yet, though I think the stinking Yanks will likely win the first round.  If the Chisox keep it up, the Yanks will have one helluva fight on their hands to get to the WS.

Astros/Braves...If Clemens is pitching well (his back not throwing craps on him), I think they have a shot of getting to the WS.  If Clemens is down, then they might as well pack it up.  Sure, the Astros have a good pitching staff, but Clemens is the cornerstone.  He's dominating on the mound and brings out the best in the rest of the team.  They're going to need that to get past a solid Atlanta club.

Kane Baseballfreak


----------



## BOZ (Oct 6, 2005)

the bosox had better pick it back up - if they fall asleep they will get steamrolled as in the last two games.  it's their series to lose at this point!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the first game in Boston starts at 3:00 p.m. CST, but I'm not sure.  Hoping to get updates via that there MLB Gameday thingamawhatsit.

Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

i'm told it's 4:09 EST.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 7, 2005)

0 - 0 in the bottom of the 2nd.  Bosox have one on (Ramirez).

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 7, 2005)

Goin' into the 3rd, still 0 - 0.

This MLB Gameday is the coolest. It's almost as good as being able to see it on t.v., what with all the stats and pitch locations and play-by-play, plus, if you're not a fan of announcers, you don't have to listen to inane banter like, "Well, the team certainly has to pull it together today if they're going to stay in this one."  Uh huh.  Thanks, Captain Insight.

Back to the game!

Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2005)

White Soxs take a 2 run lead in the third, 2 outs


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

woohoo!  too bad i'm at work missing this one... should be able to finally see tomorrow's game, if there is one.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

who are the pitchers, BTW?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome!  GO CHICAGO!!!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 7, 2005)

Yikes!  Bosox tie it up in the bottom of the 4th with back-to-back homers from Ortiz and Ramirez.  At the top of the 5th, it's 2 - 2.

Pitching:
Chicago:  Garcia
Boston:  Wakefield

And Chicago just had a lousy 5th, three up, three down, straight away.  Bleah.

Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 7, 2005)

Gotta catch the bus home!  Go White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

Garcia's a good pitcher, i hope he can keep up with their hitters!


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 7, 2005)

4-3, Chicago.  Bottom of the 6th.  Bases juiced.  Duque on the mound.  1 out.

Uh oh...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

man, this game will probably be over (or maybe just ending) as i get home... too bad!


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 7, 2005)

It'll be on for at least one more hour...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 7, 2005)

well, if i hurry home... maybe.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 8, 2005)

No need.  Boston is done.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 8, 2005)

i see!  time for the other sox to try to end their long losing streak...


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 8, 2005)

Nah nah nah nah,
Nah nah nah nah,
Hey hey hey,
Goodbye!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations to the ChiSox.  You guys played a great game and deserved to win.  That bunt to drive in the fifth run was great.  

Your first playoff series win since 1917!  Hadn't realized it had been that bad for you guys for so long.  

Well, I'm cheering for you guys now.  Go Sox!  (Easy to do. It feels kind of natural to say that)


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 8, 2005)

I like the Chisox chances if they can keep their level of play up through the next series.  Any of the NL teams are going to be tough, however.

Kane


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

looks like the angels/yankees will play tomorrow.  do you think the winning team's lack of rest (thanks to saturday's rainout) will be a factor when they face the well-rested white sox the following day?  or should the day of semi-rest from the rainout make that a near non-factor?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2005)

it may be a factor but i don't think it will be a big one.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

the biggest difference it may make will likely be with the pitching staff.  the sox pitchers will all be fresh; their opponents will not.  plus, those same tired pitchers have to worry about 3-5 games against a totally fresh squad.  we will see!


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't entirely discount the effect of the Yankees / Angels winner having to make a 5+ hour flight Monday morning from New York to Los Angeles, then a 4-hour flight Tuesday morning from L.A. to Chicago.

That, and the Sox can throw their top pitcher (Contreras) in Game 1, while the Yankees and Angels are having to burn their top pitchers today.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Astros/Braves...If Clemens is pitching well (his back not throwing craps on him), I think they have a shot of getting to the WS.  If Clemens is down, then they might as well pack it up.  Sure, the Astros have a good pitching staff, but Clemens is the cornerstone.  He's dominating on the mound and brings out the best in the rest of the team.  They're going to need that to get past a solid Atlanta club.



And it indeed came down to Clemens.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> That, and the Sox can throw their top pitcher (Contreras) in Game 1, while the Yankees and Angels are having to burn their top pitchers today.




yeah, i was thinking that.    their big guns won't come out until game 2 at the earliest, more likely game 3 or even 4 if they are tired enough.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 10, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Nah nah nah nah,
> Nah nah nah nah,
> Hey hey hey,
> Goodbye!




I like to sing that everytime a Boston sports team loses.  Hopefully the Yanks are falling next.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

we shall see - pay attention tonight!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 10, 2005)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I like to sing that everytime a Boston sports team loses.  Hopefully the Yanks are falling next.



 One can only hope!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 11, 2005)

Great game on Friday!  Awesome!

Series agains the Angels starts tonight around 7 p.m. I think I heard (I'll be in class until 8:30, won't get home until 9 probably, so I may get to see the end).

Go White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, now that the Yankees are history, for the rest of the season I'm going to have to go with my fellow Cubanos, El Duque and Contreras - GO WHITE SOX!


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully the time off won't hurt too much.

Probably Pitchers: Byrd for LAA, Contreras for CHW.

Looks like a favorable matchup for the Sox, but I would have pitched Garland in game one so he wasn't off for so long.  As long as they pitch him in game 2.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hopefully the time off won't hurt too much.
> 
> Probably Pitchers: Byrd for LAA, Contreras for CHW.
> 
> Looks like a favorable matchup for the Sox, but I would have pitched Garland in game one so he wasn't off for so long.  As long as they pitch him in game 2.



 If anything, the time off with help the Sox.  Their pitchers are well-rested and ready to go up against a bleary, wore-out, Angels.  Tonight's game will be the third game in as many days in a different time zone.  That is going to wear them out.  

Kane


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 11, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> If anything, the time off with help the Sox.  Their pitchers are well-rested and ready to go up against a bleary, wore-out, Angels.  Tonight's game will be the third game in as many days in a different time zone.  That is going to wear them out.
> 
> Kane



Agreed.  I'm hoping they can use the exhaustion factor to their advantage, claim an early lead, and maintain good momentum like they did against Boston.

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2005)

we shall see!  when is game time?


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> we shall see!  when is game time?




7:05pm Central Time.

Should be 59 degrees with a chance of light rain, but not much wind (and what wind there is will be blowing from the east, towards the first-base line).  Nice fall weather for those warm-weather Angels.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2005)

cool, if i don't take my time getting home after work, i can see the whole thing.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2005)

well, game 1 didn't go as well as it could have... but it didn't go as badly either.  the angels pitchers are riding the sox like they did the yankees - let's just hope the end result is not the same!


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 12, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> ...(and what wind there is will be blowing from the east, towards the first-base line).



That wind cost Vladi a jack.

Not that the Halos needed it.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Having not seen much of the game other than flipping, it looks like the Sox were always in the game, which is realy all you can ask.  You stay in the games, you've got a shot to win them.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 12, 2005)

O.K., it's only one game.  Only one game.  Too many pop flies and screwed-up bunts, but it's only one game.

So much for the "exhaustion" factor.  :\ 

Good luck tonight!  Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2005)

and our base stealing wasn't working, when theirs was.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 12, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and our base stealing wasn't working, when theirs was.



Yup.  Contreras pitched a good game and we had some really awesome fielding (Uribe's throw to first in the top of the, uh, was it the second?  Anyway), but the offense just couldn't capitalize, leaving too many missed opportunities with runners on.

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2005)

that was basically the same problem the yankees had.  as i said before, i hope we don't suffer the same fate!  

missing the game tonight, got some D&D going on.  hope they tie it up so they can win it in game 4 or 5.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 12, 2005)

Headed home to beat the game traffic.  First pitch 7:05 p.m. tonight, CST.  Go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2005)

cool, maybe i can convince our host to turn the radio on around 9:30.    we did that when the cubs were in the playoffs...


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

*TOTAL BULL!*

Sox fans, you got handed a gift by the umpiring crew.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

wow...that was wrong.  Oh well, human error has always been part of the game.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 13, 2005)

What a way to "win" a game. And we might have won anyway. At best, a * in the record books.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, ESPN said that there was an error by Player Player in the gamecast.  What happened?  (I'm at work with no access to radio or TV)


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

you mean in the white sox Angels game?  bottom of the nioneth 2 outs, no one on, tied game, third strike called but umpire thinks the ball hit the ground, angels players think its going to extra innings but white sox guy runs to first and is called safe.  reply looks like it never hit the ground and the Umpires motions makes people think he called the batter out but he didn';t.  ESPN shows the umpires motions through the game and they are always consistant just different from others.  Umpire made a mistake, but the catcher ran off the field to fast and riolled the ball that was still live to the mound.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

So, basicly, umpire made a mistake, and the Angels didn't finish it out and assumed the play was over.  Cheap way to win a game, but you need to make the most of every opertunity.  Definately an interesting game.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Eddings the ump and Macredy the crew chief really screwed the pooch, both on the field and in the post-game interview.

Compare this call to the reviews made in the ALCS last year, where the whole crew got together and made sure the call was right.

It's a really hollow feeling to see the course of a game altered by a blown call - there's not much satisfaction in a win, and it really sucks for the loss.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

That's what it seems.  With the travel day in that series tommorrow I'm sure it will get talked about on various talk radio, sports news show s only a billion times.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Eddings the ump and Macredy the crew chief really screwed the pooch, both on the field and in the post-game interview.




What did they say in the post game interview that was so bad?


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, just saw the play, and while it's not caught, it's close enough to where I can understand the confusion by the Ump (One guy here still swears it did bounce after seeing the replay).  Unfortunately, these things happen (Ask Pittsburgh about the Thanksgiving day coinflip issue)


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> (Ask Pittsburgh about the Thanksgiving day coinflip issue)




We are still upset about that one....and it wasn't in such a meaningful game


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> (One guy here still swears it did bounce after seeing the replay).



It never hits the ground - he catches it in the webbing and it rolls up into the trap.

It's not whether the catcher "bobbles the ball" or not - it's gotta hit the ground and that never happened.

Think about it this way: Josh Paul is an experienced major-league catcher. If there was any question in his mind, he'd tag out AJ and that would be that. We've all seen it thousands of times. It wasn't like he needed to try to "trick" the ump to get the call, like pulling the glove into the strike zone for a pitch off the corner.

And as far as everyone in the field was concerned, they saw Eddings ring him up. Inning over.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't talk to me, I think it was caught.  It's some other guy who was watching it from over my shoulder.  I understand exactly what the call was, why it was made, and how it was wrong.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't talk to me, I think it was caught.  It's some other guy who was watching it from over my shoulder.  I understand exactly what the call was, why it was made, and how it was wrong.



I was hoping you might pass it along to the other guy...


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I was hoping you might pass it along to the other guy...



I already tried.  He thinks he saw the ball hit the ground before it entered his mit.  The replay isn't easy to watch from here, not big and can't rewind it (Thank you ESPN)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 13, 2005)

wow, looks like i missed the circus!

we needed the win, but i wish the circumstances had been less questionable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow, looks like i missed the circus!
> 
> we needed the win, but i wish the circumstances had been less questionable.



??????


----------



## BOZ (Oct 13, 2005)

well, i mean i wish it hadn't happened that way.  if the sox win the ALCS now, there will be a lot of complaints about unfairness and such and people saying "they didn't really win, the umpires gave them that game."  now, of course, if the sox win the next three (fair and square, that is), a lot of that talk will be cut down, but i can still imagine hearing complaints for a good long time if the sox get the ALCS.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 13, 2005)

Thoughts on the game (mostly from the White Sox side):

Pitching:  Buerhle is a *machine*, an absolute monster.  Totally deserved player of the game, as far as I'm concerned.  Five hits, pitch after pitch with little down time, even caught an infield fly to end an inning.  Solid pitches all night, never looked like he was flagging, said he was ready to go out for a tenth if necessary.  He looked like he was ready, ready for the game, ready to throw each pitch, ready to make the plays he needed to make.  Awesome!

Fielding:  OK.  Props to Iguchi for covering second really well throughout (and for much better throws than in game 1), pulling down flies soundly and surely, reading the runners, and executing the double plays when necessary.  Uribe also had a great recovery from that ball he didn't exactly grab, but managed to trap with his body, then zing it over to first from his knees.  Nice job.

Hitting:  Huh?  Where were the bats, guys?

Base Running:     Ouch.  Painful.  Granted, third base coach did give Rowand the go-ahead on the one where he got thrown out at home, but the last couple of games have looked like the guys have lead in their legs, or something.

And it's the combination of hitting/running that's really killin' me.  Bases loaded in the 5th, and Dye can't convert?  Not even one run!  And that's been the tone, even later in a few innings with one runner on, and we can't even advance!    

Officiating:  F minus.  Sucked all around.  Not even counting the weirdness in the 9th (I'll get to that in a minute), I think the Sox got screwed on Crede getting tagged out at 2nd base, and then there were a couple of lousy pitch calls on Everett and Konerko later for outs.

Then there was the bottom of the 9th.  I'm as happy as anybody that the Sox won, and I want them to win, but that whole thing at the end was lousy, and it was lousy on both sides.  Pierzynski capitalized on a really weird moment, and I like to see the players looking out for opportunities.  Still, there was too much indecision in the wake of the call, too much confusion that the umps should have put their heads together on and come to a more definitive decision (I know, there was a definitive decision, but it just felt so ambiguous).  However, I do think Paul should have tagged A.J., just to be sure.  Obviously, Paul felt like it wasn't even an issue, so why make the effort.  I can't call on that one, but I think he should have touched him.  Of course, A.J. did start to walk off.  Anyway, the whole thing seems lousy from every angle.

Nuttiness aside, I didn't have as much fun watching the game.  Aside from Buerhle, who came to play, it didn't feel like the rest of the team was, I don't know, on, ready to go, gunning for it, or something.  The opening innings felt charged up, but along the way it didn't feel like the momentum was there.  However, I know very little about baseball, so I'm sure there's a ton I'm not seeing on this one.  And I'm probably just sour about them not being able to drive in even one run (!) with bases loaded.

Guys, it doesn't get easier from here.  We need to convert runners on base to runs scored!

Gotta buy more beer tonight.  I drank all that I had in the fridge (it wasn't much) on last night's game.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 13, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Then there was the bottom of the 9th.  I'm as happy as anybody that the Sox won, and I want them to win, but that whole thing at the end was lousy, and it was lousy on both sides.  Pierzynski capitalized on a really weird moment, and I like to see the players looking out for opportunities.  Still, there was too much indecision in the wake of the call, too much confusion that the umps should have put their heads together on and come to a more definitive decision (I know, there was a definitive decision, but it just felt so ambiguous).  However, I do think Paul should have tagged A.J., just to be sure.  Obviously, Paul felt like it wasn't even an issue, so why make the effort.  I can't call on that one, but I think he should have touched him.  Of course, A.J. did start to walk off.  Anyway, the whole thing seems lousy from every angle.



I used to think Jason Varitek was a little obsessive about applying the tag after 3rd strike, even when he didn't drop the ball, but now I really understand why he does it. 

No doubt the umpires screwed the call, the fact that the plate umpire called him out right after the strike call, but then reversed himself when the batter ran is not a good thing.  He should have kept to the "out" call, brought in the 3rd base umpire right away to ask him if he thought the ball was in the dirt or a clean catch.  

Still, Sox fans should take the win and accept that this is all part of the game.

Oh, and I think you have to give some credit to Washburn for pitching as well as he did after his illness.  Great pitching all around last night.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 13, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Still, Sox fans should take the win and accept that this is all part of the game.



Oh, indeed, no question.  As Crothian said, "human error has always been part of the game."  Hey, they won, and I'm happy about that!



			
				Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think you have to give some credit to Washburn for pitching as well as he did after his illness.  Great pitching all around last night.



I think Washburn did well, considering his illness, and the relief that Ana-, uh, Cali-, uh, the Angels brought in really held together well, too (especially their closing pitcher, who I admired for his skill, even as I resoundingly cursed his skill  ).

Still.  Buerhle.  The whole game.  Yes!   

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 13, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> No doubt the umpires screwed the call, the fact that the plate umpire called him out right after the strike call, but then reversed himself when the batter ran is not a good thing.  He should have kept to the "out" call, brought in the 3rd base umpire right away to ask him if he thought the ball was in the dirt or a clean catch.



Can anyone clear up what he (the ump) said later about "that was my signal for a strike with a swing"?

So, he gave the somatic signal for a strike, but not an out?  Is that where the confusion was?  Also, I heard on the radio this morning (I didn't catch any post-game discussion) that Piersynski didn't hear any call, and that was his impetus to run.  Did the ump say anything about a verbal call?

Thanks,

Warrior Poet


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 13, 2005)

From SI.com :




> The ball was gloved by Paul -- replays appeared to show he caught it cleanly just before it would have hit the dirt. And behind him, Eddings clearly raised his right arm and closed his fist, signaling strike three.
> 
> "When he rings him up with a fist, he's out," Los Angeles manager Mike Scioscia said.
> 
> ...




I saw the replaya and the ump clearly put his arm out in the strike signal, then pulled it in and did a pumped fist, which is usually the "out" call.


----------



## MacMathan (Oct 13, 2005)

Just one more reason to standardize the Umpire calls. With most umps that second motion means he out, thus end of inning.

I am hoping it will not matter at the end of the series. I hate to have that sort of thing hanging over a championship series.

I never saw them interview the Angels catcher about it, they talked to everyone else but I wanted to see if he heard the Ump say "Out". Did anyone else see or hear one?


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I saw the replaya and the ump clearly put his arm out in the strike signal, then pulled it in and did a pumped fist, which is usually the "out" call.



And it was the same signal he used throughout the game - that's why the infield didn't yell at Josh Paul and point to first.

Eddings is just covering his ass - he called the batter out, then second-guessed and reversed himself when AJ took off for first, and now refuses to back-down from a blown call. This clown should be suspended.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 13, 2005)

umpires are not known for eating humble pie.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> umpires are not known for eating humble pie.



Tru dat.

Last year's ALCS crew did such an outstanding job, though, at getting together on close calls to review and reverse if necessary - better still, the replays showed they got it right each time.

This crew seemed more intent on digging in its heels, and then ducking the blame.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Tru dat.
> 
> Last year's ALCS crew did such an outstanding job, though, at getting together on close calls to review and reverse if necessary - better still, the replays showed they got it right each time.
> 
> This crew seemed more intent on digging in its heels, and then ducking the blame.




Last year's crew, if I recall correctly, was a pretty seasoned team.  They were willing to work together to make the right call.  

Eddings is a third year ump.  He's probably afraid to look wishy-washy for fear of people constantly challenging his calls.  Of course the rest of the crew will back him up since they want to appear unified as an umpire team.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 16, 2005)

woohoo!  it's great to see the white sox finally playing like they did against the red sox in games 3 & 4, the way they did not do in games 1 & 2!  if they keep playing like this, they will not only win tonight's game, but tomorrow's as well!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2005)

and that's what they need to do to face Houston!!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 16, 2005)

a-yup.  no easy opponents from here on out - even the angels will get them if they aren't on top of things.  maybe even tonight - there are still a scant few innings left.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 16, 2005)

yay!  on to game 5 we go, with the sox having a 2-game lead!  

could they possibly, *possibly* find themselves in the world series for the first time in 46 years?


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here we go, White Sox, here we go!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2005)

good luck sox - you're going to need it tonight!

i remember the cubs being in a similar situation a couple years ago... and totally blowing it.    let's not see a repeat with the other chicago team!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2005)

wow, Sox have their chance now to really take the game.  loaded bases, 2 outs, up by one...top of 8th


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2005)

up by 3 now, going into the bottom of the 9th...!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2005)

YEAH BABY, SOX WIN THE PENNANT FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 1959!!!!!!!

*breaks out the chapagne*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...that's just...wow


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Congratulations Chicago White Sox Fans!!!!!

A friend of mine was crying, he's very much into the Sox, and has been to several significant games mostly in the 80s and early 90s.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2005)

it is emotional... i mean, 46 years since the team has even gotten this far (of course, the playoff scene is a lot harder to get through nowadays), and 88 years since they went all the way.  if the sox do succeed at that, we will know what boston felt like last year.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 17, 2005)

Na na na na
Na na na na
Hey hey hey
Goodbye!

There were fireworks going off in my neighborhood after the last out.  My wife, who's been a big Sox fan all her life, was a nervous wreck through the whole game, and now she's just on cloud nine.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

It was entertaining in the office.  We had people swearing at ESPN and CBS Sportsline because they were having technical problems (CBS would crash IE on every computer when they did an ad, and ESPN was strangely behind), so someone got a friend to put the phone by the TV, and we had a confrence call going with it.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 17, 2005)

WHITE SOX, BABY!

 

What a game, what a series!  Way to go, White Sox!

Warrior Poet


----------



## StupidSmurf (Oct 17, 2005)

Heartiest of congratulations to the White Sox and their loyal fans, from this little corner of Red Sox Nation!   

I've resolved that, since I can't cheer for RED Sox this post-season, I'll cheer for the WHITE ones this time round!   Go White Sox, take the Series!!!!

The White Sox cleaned our clocks good, so here's hoping they can dish up a similar drubbing to the National League. 

Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Oct 17, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> My wife, who's been a big Sox fan all her life, was a nervous wreck through the whole game, and now she's just on cloud nine.



Been there, done that - last year with the Sox of Red.  Hopefully that'll continue for another week or so as they take on the National League.  Good luck and Go Sox!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 17, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> I've resolved that, since I can't cheer for RED Sox this post-season, I'll cheer for the WHITE ones this time round!   Go White Sox, take the Series!!!!




a lot of us here in chicago felt the same way for the other sox last year.    (not *this* year, mind you...)  glad to hear it works both ways!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 18, 2005)

you know, you might think that chicago, as a city would be happy and proud right now, with singing and dancing in the streets.  it's not.  really.  in fact, the city as a whole is almost embarrased and full of shame, because that "other team" won instead of the beloved cubs.

no matter how bad the cubs do and how well the sox do, cubs games sell out and the sox stadium is lucky to get 2/3 full (except when they play the cubs, then "the cell" is packed - with cub fans). does new york have this problem too when the mets do well, or is this just a chicago phenomenon?

you'd think that if one team in the city is doing well, then you would support them instead of being jealous because the team you prefer tanked out when they were in the same position a couple years ago.  witness a couple of responses from my uncles to my jubilant e-mail last night:

"Are the Sox from Chicago?"

"I hope it's another 50 years too. This is not Chicago's team, this is a team that plays in Chicago for lack of a better place. I suggest some where in the Caribbean, they would fit in better. If I jumped ship like so many other fair weather fans (none of whom will be allowed back on), my father your grand father would turn in his grave. I'm pulling for the Astor's all the way. Otherwise it would be like rooting for the packers in the super bowl or any N.Y. team in any sport because THE CHICAGO TEAM didn't make it. No I'm sorry, I'm loyal. The only way I could ever hope that the pretenders from the other side of town win(by the way sox are something your wear on your feet and step on) is if they play St. Louis because it would be the better of to evils. Hey you know if the pay off the umpire again they could have a chance if they don't repeat history and throw the series."

but, eh, whatever.  there's no reason to let several thousand chicagoans silly rivalries get me down.  i'm a fan of both chicago teams, and i am one of the few that doesn't think that concept is mutually exclusive.  i supported the cubs when they were in the playoffs, and i will do so again if they do so again.  i'm happy to see the sox get there first though, because many cubs fans are so petty and i would hate to hear them after the cubs win the championship.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

Actualy, the Cub's dominance in Chicago Fandom has been a more recient thing, since the 60's Cubs in fact with Ernie Banks and Ron Santo.  Before that, the Sox were Chicago's more dominant team among the fans.

That said, there are few Chicagoins who will root against the Sox because they are Cubs fans, and there are pleny of Cubs fans that simply want a world series in Chicago, since it's been far to long on either side.

I'm a Sox fan, but I'd be almost as happy if the Cubs were there.  And I think that this can only be good for both teams.

To all you Cubs fans, I'll welcome you on the bandwagon, they're plenty of room, and no hard feelings.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 18, 2005)

I have to wonder if the Black Sox is a part of that hatred of the Chi Sox?  Many baseball fans are steeped in the history of the game and carry grudges against teams and player they never even got to see play as well a love and admire players the played long before many fans were born.  That's why guys like Babe Ruth and Roger Maris are still revered (even among people, like me, that hate the Yankees).  Throwing a Series is not a thing that most baseball fans are likely to forget.  Much like Pete Rose waiting until a new commissioner comes to the game to try and get into the Hall.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 18, 2005)

it probably is something stupid like that.    most, if not all, of those players from 1919 were dead when the current sox players were born.  get over it already!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm all for despising those players for the blatant cheating (except for Joe Jackson and the couple of other guys that didn't throw the series) even today.  However, not liking the current team nearly a century after that happened?  C'mon.  

I often wonder if jerks like Barry Bonds ever wonder why they are hated while dead ball players like Ruth, Koufax, Paige, and Maris are loved even today?


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually, I think these White Sox are no different than the 1919 edition - but instead of throwing games, they bought the umps...  

[sean connery] "THAT'S the Chicago way!" [/sean connery]

Hard to win a series when you hit something like .067 or whatever anemic numbers the Angels put up in the ALCS. :\ 

If the Cardinals win out, I'll be pulling for the Redbirds in the series, but if it's the 'stros, well, can someone please make a little room on the Sox bandwagon for me too, please?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 18, 2005)

should we accept conditional support?  we'll see!


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

White Sox vs Astros

Game 1 on Saturday, Game 2 on Sunday, Game 3 on Tuesday, Game 4 on Wensday, if needed, Game 5 on Thursday, Game 6 on Saturday, and Game 7 on Sunday.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> White Sox vs Astros
> 
> Game 1 on Saturday, Game 2 on Sunday, Game 3 on Tuesday, Game 4 on Wensday, if needed, Game 5 on Thursday, Game 6 on Saturday, and Game 7 on Sunday.
> 
> Looking forward to this.



 Houston was dancing 'til 2 or 3 in the morning. It was awesome. Downtown was filled with people watching the game being projected on the side of one of the buildings. 

Let's go, 'stros. You just made history. Now it's time for some more.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 20, 2005)

cool, i am very glad to hear about this matchup.  

if the astros win, i won't be too upset.  at least the sox made it in to the WS, and few teams deserve a chance at a WS victory more than the astros.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 20, 2005)

I just hope the series ends on an 'away game', traffic sucks around here enough on Rt 55, 355 & 53. I feel Bad for Boz cause he lives right in Chi town so every road will be wretched during the riot. AT least an AWAY win means no world series traffic.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 20, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I just hope the series ends on an 'away game', traffic sucks around here enough on Rt 55, 355 & 53. I feel Bad for Boz cause he lives right in Chi town so every road will be wretched during the riot. AT least an AWAY win means no world series traffic.




I used to live on Madison Street in Oak Park -- in other words, directly west of the Chicago Stadium (and, later, the United Center).  I *hated* the nights on which the Bulls won their championships, because there'd be yahoos driving up and down Madison, blowing their horns and cranking their stereos, all night.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 21, 2005)

hey, i agree.  if it ends at game 5 or sooner we will be spared that nonsense.  or will we?  if the sox win on the road, it might not be much different.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> hey, i agree.  if it ends at game 5 or sooner we will be spared that nonsense.  or will we?  if the sox win on the road, it might not be much different.



It wasn't much different down town the night they made it into the WS.  Yahoos driving through the loop, hanging out of cars, honking their horns.  Wasn't a lot of people, but the few who were out there...


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 21, 2005)

Go Sox!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 21, 2005)

In Houston, Mayor White said this weekend would be a 'No Sox' weekend. None of the officials are going to wear socks, and it's catching on.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOOHOO!

One down, three to go!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 23, 2005)

w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2005)

woohoo, go sox!  

if they win the next two, i'm going to have to skip my usual wednesday gaming night.    but only if they win the next two so they can actually take the series in game four.


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet.  Congrats Sox!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations to the Chicago White Sox!!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2005)

still 3 more left to win... looks like they're playing Sun, Tues, Wed, and after that possibly Thurs, Sat, and Sun again as necessary.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 23, 2005)

I weep.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 23, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> still 3 more left to win... looks like they're playing Sun, Tues, Wed, and after that possibly Thurs, Sat, and Sun again as necessary.




The schedule:

Game 2  Today (Sunday), 7:05 Central, in Chicago.  Mark Buehrle vs. Andy Pettitte.

Game 3  Tuesday, 7:30 Central, in Houston.  Jon Garland vs. Roy Oswalt.

Game 4  Wednesday, 7:30 Central, in Houston.  Freddy Garcia vs. Brandon Backe.

Game 5  Thursday, 7:25 Central, in Houston. *

Game 6  Saturday, 6:55 Central, in Chicago. *

Game 7  Sunday (10/30), 7:10 Central, in Chicago. *

* - If necessary.  Pitching matchups for these games haven't yet been announced.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2005)

very nice.  you know the weird thing about the sox?  they've won 8 out of their 9 post-season games so far!  these are not the white sox i grew up rooting for!


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

It's wet and wild in Chi town.  I hope this game doesn't get rained out.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2005)

man, tight game so far, like last night!  hope the rain doesn't get too serious...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2005)

tied, top of the ninth 2 outs now.....damn good game


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2005)

2 down... 2 to go.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2005)

and you're right, these first two games were damn good... exciting stuff.

9 wins out of 10 games so far in the postseason... are the sox trying to set a record here?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2005)

What's the record???  

Wow, what an ending


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, I want to know how much the guy who bet Scotty P.'d be hitting a walk off home run in the world series made.

Wowsa


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What's the record???




i don't know; i'm sure there is one.  

and hey, yeah, wow... underestimate the guy who hit no homers during the season, but got two in the post-season.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 24, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't know; i'm sure there is one.
> 
> and hey, yeah, wow... underestimate the guy who hit no homers during the season, but got two in the post-season.




Anything can happen in the post season.  This game was a rollercoaster of excitement, with both teams trying their best to win.  

Well, two down, two to go.  It's on to Houston.  I expect the Astros to be very motivated for Game 3.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 24, 2005)

hello, they'd better be!    being down 2-0 is not a fun place to be in.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 24, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> hello, they'd better be!    being down 2-0 is not a fun place to be in.




True.  It is a heck of a place to come back from for any team.


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> True.  It is a heck of a place to come back from for any team.



Game 3 is a must win for them to stay in the series.  Granted the Red Sox came back from 3-0 last year, but that was the first time... ever in sports?

But if they're down Cleamons, coming back from 3-0 is a pipe dream, so they'll be fighting for game 3.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 25, 2005)

If you said that where I live, you would be dead ten times before you hit the ground!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Houston will be lucky to not get sweeped at this point


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 25, 2005)

So far it's been a good series.  I love a good pitcher's duel, so this has been great for me.  I agree that the Astros need to win tonight to have a prayer of not being swept.

Kane


----------



## BOZ (Oct 25, 2005)

people in chicago are calling for a sweep already.    i'd like to give the astros more credit than that.  but we shall see!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Anything can happen in the post season.  This game was a rollercoaster of excitement, with both teams trying their best to win.
> 
> Well, two down, two to go.  It's on to Houston.  I expect the Astros to be very motivated for Game 3.



It has been fun to watch so far, but the Astros do need a win today. Hopefully with an eager crowd and _much_ better weather(eventhough the roof should be closed--or because the roof should be closed?), we'll see a good performance from both teams.


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Roof is open actualy, as decided by MLB, because they think the fans will be more "comfortable".

I think that's bogus.  Just like the Sox can do what they want with their field, the Astros should be able to do what they want.  It's a marketing thing, so they get the open air shots of the field for TV.



			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> If you said that where I live, you would be dead ten times before you hit the ground!



If who said what where?  I think you need to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Its being opened so the blimp can get better shots, least that's my belief


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

oh man, tie score in the 9th!  it's anyone's game!  this series has been the most exciting of the playoffs so far!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

well, the playoffs were a bit one sided this year

top of the tenth, will Boz get to game tommorrow??


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 26, 2005)

Bottom of the 10th. Man on first, no outs. Vizcaino relieves Hernandez.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

here we come 12th inning!  

i'm going to be sleepy at work tomorrow...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

at least your central time....I get up for work in 4 and half hours


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Even more innings!

Great game.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

oh man!  here we come longest game in WS history!  

how many pitchers and bench guys are left anyway?  not many i'm sure.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

blum rockets one out!  6-5 now, it is the astros game to win!  how many innings since the last score?  7th inning, 8th?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

real nice, widger walks - game now 7-5 in the sox's favor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> blum rockets one out!  6-5 now, it is the astros game to win!  how many innings since the last score?  7th inning, 8th?



 8th, I think.

It's already the longest game in WS history, time-wise.

What a fun game to watch, though!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

i won't disagree - just wish it was over already.  

this pitching change brought to you by juan uribe - thanks for the error.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

and uribe makes up for it by ending the game.  

thank you houston, come again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i won't disagree - just wish it was over already.



 Well, now it is.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its being opened so the blimp can get better shots, least that's my belief



According to MLB, it's for the Fan's Comfort, which is BS, because what's more comfortable than Indoors?


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

OK:

Longes game in World Series History (As opposed to White Sox history, which was a game that had to have 8 innings played the next day (24 total)) - Realy long (over 5 hours in time - longest, 14 innings ties the innings) 

Side note: Babe Ruth pitched all 14 innings of the other 14 inning game.  Talk about your changing eras.

Most pitches by Roy Oswalt in a single inning in his career (so far).  46 in the 5th of Game 3

Most batters sent to the place in a world series game - 11 in the 5th.

Houston used 22 players, using everyone but their other 3 starters.

Chicago used 22 players, using everyone but the next 2 starters, and Pablo Osuna.

Chicago's string of unlikely home run hitters continues, with Jeff Blum.

Bad calls - a few on both sides, notibly for the Astros the HR that wasn't.  Nothing that I can point to for the White Sox specificly, but there were a few questionable pitching calls, and a few more went the Sox way, though both got a few.

Bad Calls to be upset with - None.  All the calls were close, so it's hard to blame the umps.  I think they've done in general a good job, and are human.

All in all, even if Chicago sweeps, this has been a well played series by Houston, and they have nothing to be ashamed of.  That said, I'm sure they'd like to win at least one, and this series is far from over.  First team to get to a bulpen today is likely the winner, assuming it's any time before the 8th.  I like Chicago's pitching matchup in the next game, but that hasn't always shown to be the true determination of the winner so far in the series.

Edit: added more numbers as I learn them.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Most pitches by Roy Oswalt in a single inning in his career (so far).  46 in the 5th of Game 3
> 
> Most batters sent to the place in a world series game - 11 in the 5th.




yeah... that was definitely not his best inning.


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 26, 2005)

OK, I admit, I gave up at 11:00 (which was the bottom of the ninth); I'm fighting a cold, and just couldn't keep my eyes open.

If the Sox win this thing, I think the folks who vote on the Series MVP are going to have a tough time of it.  There's been so many players who have contributed at key moments.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 26, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> If the Sox win this thing, I think the folks who vote on the Series MVP are going to have a tough time of it.  There's been so many players who have contributed at key moments.



And this is why the Sox are poised to win a ring, and the Yankees are saying, "Wait 'til next year!"

I'm glad to see the Sox crushing the 'stros, partly to watch the 'stros wallow in pain, but mostly because the Sox deserve it after the season they've had.

My only concern: are Cubs' fans going to be totally suicidal that the South Siders get a flag over the Cell?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Roof is open actualy, as decided by MLB, because they think the fans will be more "comfortable".
> 
> I think that's bogus.  Just like the Sox can do what they want with their field, the Astros should be able to do what they want.  It's a marketing thing, so they get the open air shots of the field for TV.



It's also a shame because the Astros play better with the roof closed.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> My only concern: are Cubs' fans going to be totally suicidal that the South Siders get a flag over the Cell?




i doubt it, but there will be much bitching and moaning and sour grapes in this bass-ackwards city.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> will Boz get to game tommorrow??




i went anyway.    i got back about 45 minutes ago.  looks like all i missed was a pitching duel 0-0, but the action is happening now.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i went anyway.    i got back about 45 minutes ago.  looks like all i missed was a pitching duel 0-0, but the action is happening now.




If I had remebered I would have suggested that since these games last forever anyone.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

bottom of the 9th - last chance for the astros to stay alive!  one run to tie, two to win.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If I had remebered I would have suggested that since these games last forever anyone.




well hopefully that won't happen this time - hopefully it will all be over in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 27, 2005)

SOX WIN!! 

 w00t!!!!!11!! ​

Good thing Uribe caught that foul outside of Chicago or a fan might have gotten it first!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

and "shoeless joe" rejoices - the chicago white sox are now the MLB champions for the first time since 1917.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2005)

Good, becasue I have to game tommorrow and I wanted to be able to watch the games.  A sweep was what I needed

And only the Big Red machine had a better postseason record, they did 7-0 in 76 I think it was, the Yanks from 98 I think also did 11-1 as the White Sox did this year


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

ah, that's the record i was talking about a few days ago.    well they didn't break it, but if the yankees had it i'm glad the sox tied.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow. Congrats to the White Sox. last year the Red Sox, this year the White Sox. Does this mean the Cubs can hope next year?


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's also a shame because the Astros play better with the roof closed.



Actualy,  having just reviewed other notes, the Astros were not allowed to close the roof because they'd be breaking their own set rules for when they close it.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Woho!!!

Congratulations White Sox!!!

I sure hope there's no rioting, my car is parked up there.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wow. Congrats to the White Sox. last year the Red Sox, this year the White Sox. Does this mean the Cubs can hope next year?



The Cubs have hope every year.  But that's usually about it.

I'd love to see a Cubs/Sox series, but the Cubs need to figure out what to do with themselves, and I think get a new manager.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, congratulations to the White Sox.  Well done.  Man, I"d love to be in Chicago right now.  There's gonna be a heck of a party.  No city values its championships like Chicago.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> last year the Red Sox, this year the White Sox. Does this mean the Cubs can hope next year?




no.

just kidding.    hey, it would be great, back to back chicago teams winning would be even better!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Wow. Congrats to the White Sox. last year the Red Sox, this year the White Sox. Does this mean the Cubs can hope next year?



With the Cubs, it's always next year (as in Wait 'til). But we can hope.

But Woo Hoo White Sox!   
I was beginning to think I would never see a Chicago World Series champion.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> no.
> 
> just kidding.    hey, it would be great, back to back chicago teams *winning* would be even better!



Yeah. Would sure beat the usual back to back chicago teams *whining*.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 27, 2005)

THE WHITE SOX WIN!!!

This was a great series with determined players on both teams.  The long draught for Chicago White Sox fans is over at last.  Generations of Chicagoans have hoped that one of our teams would win the World Series, and the Sox made it first.  

As for the Cubs, I suspect they have a good incenetive to improve their team for next season.

Hopefully, all the city will rejoice in a way we haven't seen since Michael Jordan was at the top of his game!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 27, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yeah. Would sure beat the usual back to back chicago teams *whining*.





Our teams have had much to complain about, but so have the fans.  So, tonight rejoice.  Mind you, I hope every team in the city improves their game next year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 27, 2005)

So last year it was the BoSox.  This year, the Chisox.

Whose World Series drought ends NEXT year?


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 27, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> So last year it was the BoSox.  This year, the Chisox.
> 
> Whose World Series drought ends NEXT year?




Anything is possible.  So, I think a lot of teams have to realize that they can make it to the World Series. 

A large part of the White Sox victory is due to team work by dedicated and talented ball players.  The team may not have a collection of super stars, but I think the White Sox demonstrated that baseball is indeed a team sport.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 27, 2005)

Chicago White Sox Win The World Series!

No more wait after 88!

A monumental thank you to that team, who played like a team.  MVP to Dye, and it could just as easily be divided equally among all 25, with pieces for Ozzie and the staff!  Way to go, CHICAGO!  I love this town!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 27, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> A large part of the White Sox victory is due to team work by dedicated and talented ball players.  The team may not have a collection of super stars, but I think the White Sox demonstrated that baseball is indeed a team sport.



What he said!

G'night, folks!  Gotta get up early for work, but it's celebration time from here on out!

Warrior Poet


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 27, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Chicago White Sox Win The World Series!
> 
> No more wait after 88!
> 
> ...




I love this town as well.  It is a GREAT night for Chicago!!!


So, will you be able to make the EN World Chicago Gameday on Nov. 12th?  (BOZ, will you be able to make it this time also?)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ (on page 1 of this thread) said:
			
		

> you can always have a good laugh as ... the sox get killed in the first round of playoffs.




bad BOZ, bad bad BOZ!  never talk like that again!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> So, will you be able to make the EN World Chicago Gameday on Nov. 12th?  (BOZ, will you be able to make it this time also?)




i will very likely come to hang out, but i'm not sure that i will be staying to game yet.  we can all give a toast to the sox.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i will very likely come to hang out, but i'm not sure that i will be staying to game yet.  we can all give a toast to the sox.





We can do that at least. Hopefully, your schedule will open up so you can get some gaming in.!!!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

actually, i have no idea what my schedule is for that day.  i've just been very tired and fairly busy lately, and maybe it's just that part of me talking.  we will see!    now that the drama of the WS is over, and one of my personal projects is about to end with no new ones about to begin, maybe i will regain some free time and energy.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 27, 2005)

Grats to the ChiSox!  Maybe the Cubs can break their curse next year...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks to both sox teams becoming champs, the cubs no longer have any company in that "more than 50 years since the last championship" spot.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> thanks to both sox teams becoming champs, the cubs no longer have any company in that "more than 50 years since the last championship" spot.




There's the Indians (unless an AL championship counts); their last World Series win was in 1948 (though their last World Series loss was in 1997).

HTH.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

well, that's one team then.    of course, they do have 40 years on the cubs's record...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 27, 2005)

If the Royals keep being ran worse than the Exxon Valdez, in 20 years there will be another team in that cursed club.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy,  having just reviewed other notes, the Astros were not allowed to close the roof because they'd be breaking their own set rules for when they close it.



 To my knowledge, they don't have strict rules for that. Guidelines, maybe, as I'm sure they've broken those "rules" on a number of occasions(the roof wasn't open once in the playoffs, I think).

There's some lady, too, who wants to sue the officials for making it them open it.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Oct 27, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> So, will you be able to make the EN World Chicago Gameday on Nov. 12th?  (BOZ, will you be able to make it this time also?)



Kind of you to ask.  I don't know, although at first glance, it seems unlikely, due to my schedule that weekend, which is looking busy, but we'll see!

Warrior Poet


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> If the Royals keep being ran worse than the Exxon Valdez, in 20 years there will be another team in that cursed club.




i wouldn't find that surprising.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, they don't have strict rules for that. Guidelines, maybe, as I'm sure they've broken those "rules" on a number of occasions(the roof wasn't open once in the playoffs, I think).
> 
> There's some lady, too, who wants to sue the officials for making it them open it.




if it's any consolation at all, it seems that the Sox this year had no concept that "homefield advantage" meant that on the road they weren't supposed to do as well as they do at home.  more than half of their wins this season were NOT at home, and following suit the only loss they had in the playoffs was in chicago.

so i figure there really wasn't much the astros could have done with their stadium to make it any harder on the sox.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if it's any consolation at all, it seems that the Sox this year had no concept that "homefield advantage" meant that on the road they weren't supposed to do as well as they do at home.  more than half of their wins this season were NOT at home, and following suit the only loss they had in the playoffs was in chicago.
> 
> so i figure there really wasn't much the astros could have done with their stadium to make it any harder on the sox.



 Hey, I didn't expect the Astros to go all the way anyway--just _really_ hoping.  I was surprised they got as far as they did.

It is disappointing that the Astros walk away without a World Series win, though.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 27, 2005)

hey, at least they got that far, finally.    they will never again have to say that they haven't even made it to the WS.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2005)

So, now the White Sox need to play the Japan champions.....


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i wouldn't find that surprising.



 Thanks for the vote of confidence, BOZ!!!  

Sadly, as long as Glass owns the team, the Royals are going to suck.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 28, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> If the Royals keep being ran worse than the Exxon Valdez, in 20 years there will be another team in that cursed club.



Yeah, but by then the Cubs will be well over the century mark.   (Oh, I'm gonna burn for that one.)


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

they have 3 years to win to avoid that ignomy!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Yeah, but by then the Cubs will be well over the century mark.   (Oh, I'm gonna burn for that one.)



 I want to be mad, but well, it's likely going to be true.  Funny thing is, they'll still be selling out nearly every game!  Most loyal fans ever.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't expect the Astros to go all the way anyway--just _really_ hoping.  I was surprised they got as far as they did.
> 
> It is disappointing that the Astros walk away without a World Series win, though.



This series was tied for least margin of victory total in a sweep at 6.  The other top 4 (now 5) were 8, 10, and 14, so if nothing else, that puts them in elite company, and shows that they played hard and have nothing to be ashamed of, even if they didn't win a single game.

It was a very well played world series.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

absolutely.  this same astros team, if they show the same energy and skill, could easily have a shot at the WS next year.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hopefully so, but baseball is full of curses. Who knows if not ever getting a WS win is one of them?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

we'll get you a witch doctor to get rid of the curse then.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd rather just have a few more well-timed wins, thank you very much.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

that's been the Sox specialty, this year.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 28, 2005)

Oprah's doing a white sox show, you all watching right??


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Oprah's doing a white sox show, you all watching right??



 Oprah?  No.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Oprah's doing a white sox show, you all watching right??




what, right now?  maybe i'll catch it later then.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 28, 2005)

So THIS is where the Yankee bullpen went. 

Congratulations, Chicago White Sox and fans - you deserve it! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Oct 28, 2005)

The victory parade stopped about a block from my window today.  Random cheers rising up to the 23rd floor throughout the afternoon...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 28, 2005)

lucky.    i work on the north side, so no love for the sox here.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> lucky.    i work on the north side, so no love for the sox here.




Try being a Yankee fan living in Queens. Might as well be Boston, MA


----------

